# Virginia ‘Assault Weapons’ Ban: This Is Why We Have to Watch Legislation Closely



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/v...-is-why-we-have-to-watch-legislation-closely/

Facing a remarkable backlash, Governor Blackface Northam tried to reassure firearm owners that the bill would be amended to grandfather in existing "assault weapons," and "only" require those owners to register them. They could keep the guns they already own. For now.

Fast forward to yesterday: thanks to the Virginia Citizens Defense League, we learned that Governor Coonman is still supporting SB 16, and is already requesting a multi-million dollar appropriation to enforce it, even though the bill hasn't even made it through committee, much less passed into law.

Governor "Blackface" is supporting SB 16, which would ban commonly-owned firearms in more than one million Virginia households - a ban that would even outlaw sporting weapons such as the Mossberg 930 Snow Goose.
The Governor has requested $4 million and 18 law-enforcement positions to enforce his gun ban - a request that could be the preparatory steps for confiscating the guns which would be banned by SB 16.​


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

This is basically how the California ban went down. The grandfather clause allowed you to keep your pre-owned evil rifles as long as you registered them within a certain time period. The registration clearly ask for make, model and serial number which proves that they wanted to know exactly who owned evil rifles compared to who owned legal rifles and shotguns.


----------



## W1bowo (Aug 25, 2019)

PhuBai70 said:


> This is basically how the California ban went down. The grandfather clause allowed you to keep your pre-owned evil rifles as long as you registered them within a certain time period. The registration clearly ask for make, model and serial number which proves that they wanted to know exactly who owned evil rifles compared to who owned legal rifles and shotguns.


+1


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The number of counties declaring them as sanctuary from the new gun laws are growing


----------



## FivePoint (Nov 30, 2012)

Joining the Virginia Citizens Defense League is without a doubt the best $25 I spent all last year.


----------

